# Question about restoring a phone from iTunes backup



## kylabgeek (Mar 2, 2015)

I was reading another post that suggested looking at the iTunes backup. I just so happen to have my old iPhone at home since we upgraded to 6's. 

I am thinking tomorrow I will restore this phone using my husbands last backup. If I do this will he get any sort of notification? I can pretty easily explain anything away as we share an iTunes, but have different log in's. So we use each others info when we update our phones as we share some apps.

But, I just wanted to check to be sure.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kylabgeek said:


> I was reading another post that suggested looking at the iTunes backup. I just so happen to have my old iPhone at home since we upgraded to 6's.
> 
> I am thinking tomorrow I will restore this phone using my husbands last backup. If I do this will he get any sort of notification? I can pretty easily explain anything away as we share an iTunes, but have different log in's. So we use each others info when we update our phones as we share some apps.
> 
> But, I just wanted to check to be sure.


Yeah, he'll probably get at least an e-mail notification, but that can be avoided w/ the proper precautions.

When you say that you "share an iTunes", do you mean that you each log into iTunes/iCloud/iMessage on your phones using the same Apple account? Or do you mean that, while each of you uses a separate account, you have "Family Sharing" configured for your accounts in order to share purchases?

Short answer? I can help.


----------



## kylabgeek (Mar 2, 2015)

We both have our own Apple accounts. We share a Mac that we backup to as needed. We do the sharing so that when we sync to the Mac we can download apps to our phones and music to our phones that the other has purchased. 

I know his password to his acct since my phone will ask for it if I am updating an app that was originally purchased on his phone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kylabgeek said:


> We both have our own Apple accounts. We share a Mac that we backup to as needed. We do the sharing so that when we sync to the Mac we can download apps to our phones and music to our phones that the other has purchased.
> 
> I know his password to his acct since my phone will ask for it if I am updating an app that was originally purchased on his phone.


What type of e-mail account does he use as the ID for his Apple account? Gmail (gmail.com), Hotmail (hotmail.com or outlook.com), Yahoo (yahoo.com), Apple (me.com or icloud.com)...?

To be clear, I'm NOT asking you for his actual e-mail address.

We can take this to PMs if you prefer.


----------



## kylabgeek (Mar 2, 2015)

I am good. It's a gmail account.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kylabgeek said:


> I am good. It's a gmail account.


Alrighty. Some are more comfortable w/ sharing this stuff via PMs. I'm good either way.

Are you familiar w/ configuring filters via Gmail? If so, you can basically configure his Gmail account to delete any incoming notification e-mails from Apple.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

For recovering iPhone deleted msgs, text, pics... check the end of weightlifters thread - in my sig... i just posted some info there.

no need to recover to a device. also you wont see deleted info.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Q tip said:


> For recovering iPhone deleted msgs, text, pics... check the end of weightlifters thread - in my sig... i just posted some info there.
> 
> no need to recover to a device. also you wont see deleted info.


Wondershare Dr. Fone will recover _at least some_ deleted texts, pics, Safari history, etc. It will even recover SnapChat and WhatsApp data.

Again, I'd advise taking precautions to eliminate any e-mail notifications *FIRST*.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Wondershare Dr. Fone will recover _at least some_ deleted texts, pics, Safari history, etc. It will even recover SnapChat and WhatsApp data.
> 
> Again, I'd advise taking precautions to eliminate any e-mail notifications *FIRST*.


quite a few folks have had a lot of luck with both apps. some have reported issues. they can have a choice to try the other. no harm using the free versions.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Q tip said:


> quite a few folks have had a lot of luck with both apps. some have reported issues. they can have a choice to try the other. no harm using the free versions.


The only problem w/ using the free version of either is that it'll only get you so far.

And, actually, looking through one's Google history can yield quite a bit in terms of useful information...

* Open a web browser (IE, Safari, Firefox, Chrome, etc) on a Mac or PC and browse to the following site...

https://history.google.com/history

* Log in w/ the appropriate account and password, and then BAM... all undeleted search history will be there.

OP, to get the most bang for your buck, open Safari on your husband's iOS devices and log him into Google. He'll likely never notice, and him deleting his search history from Safari will mean *nothing*. Well... that's assuming, of course, that he's only selectively deleting history items as opposed to deleting everything (cookies, etc), which would mean that you'd have to log his account back into Google each time that he clears everything.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> The only problem w/ using the free version of either is that it'll only get you so far.
> 
> And, actually, looking through one's Google history can yield quite a bit in terms of useful information...
> 
> ...


no wonder I have no google history. i dont use google for much of anything. but then, im a tech guy.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

And if you have enough that you are willing to push a confrontation, Wondershare's Dr. Phone is a good 'call their bluff' tool. You can connect the phone and restore deleted information directly, and it has a nice dialog box scrolling along telling that it's restoring previously deleted information and listing the types of information (emails, texts, pictures, ect). 

I knew my ex had been texting and deleting. We had a agreed that if she did that it was as good as an admission of cheating. When I asked her about she came up with some lame excuse. So I asked for her phone, hooked it up and started running Dr. Phone. She asked what I was doing, I explained the program recovered deleted information from the phone. She looked at the screen, turned ghost white then flipped out. It became all to apparent from her reaction what she was hiding.


----------



## kylabgeek (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry, I had not responded. We had a major snow storm and I did not go to work Thursday or Friday. I only access this website at work. I did a backup of the oldest backup that I have from his phone. Dated back to 2013. I did find things. I will update my other thread with that info. 

I am not wanting a confrontation right now. I want to get through the school year for the kids. I have my questions answered which told me he has been lying to me about the extent of his porn habit. 

I also made sure this weekend that his icloud was on so that I can remotely log in when I do the mspy. I will be doing that soon. That will give me what I need to confront him. 

Thanks for the help. I did filter his email so hopefully he won't get anything. I have the email pulled up at work so I can intercept anything that might come through. 

Thanks.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kylabgeek said:


> Sorry, I had not responded. We had a major snow storm and I did not go to work Thursday or Friday. I only access this website at work. I did a backup of the oldest backup that I have from his phone. Dated back to 2013. I did find things. I will update my other thread with that info.
> 
> I am not wanting a confrontation right now. I want to get through the school year for the kids. I have my questions answered which told me he has been lying to me about the extent of his porn habit.
> 
> ...


Awesome! :smthumbup:

Were you able to filter the e-mail in such a way that it deletes them upon receipt?

I'd also caution you w/ respect to _forwarding_ any of his e-mail via filters... if he happens to use a web browser on a Mac or PC to access his e-mail, he'll receive a very visible banner at the top of the browser window informing him that his account is forwarding e-mails to another via filters.


----------



## kylabgeek (Mar 2, 2015)

I am not forwarding any of the apple emails to me. I haven't seen anything so I do not think it will send him any notifications at this point. 

My next question would be is there a way to find out someones cell number? I have found a woman who works at his business that he has all of a sudden blocked. She wasn't there a year ago. And I haven't noticed anything peculiar about his facebook so it's not like she was annoying or anything. And he hasn't mentioned this person to me at all. I find it odd he blocked her. I would like to know her cell phone number so that I could look at our phone records for her number. I found a couple land lines, but I am interested in a cell number.

Any ideas?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kylabgeek said:


> I am not forwarding any of the apple emails to me. I haven't seen anything so I do not think it will send him any notifications at this point.
> 
> My next question would be is there a way to find out someones cell number? I have found a woman who works at his business that he has all of a sudden blocked. She wasn't there a year ago. And I haven't noticed anything peculiar about his facebook so it's not like she was annoying or anything. And he hasn't mentioned this person to me at all. I find it odd he blocked her. I would like to know her cell phone number so that I could look at our phone records for her number. I found a couple land lines, but I am interested in a cell number.
> 
> Any ideas?


Cross-posting from your other thread...



GusPolinski said:


> To be clear, you want to find her cell phone number based on her name and not the other way around, correct?
> 
> Does he still use an iPhone? If so, does he have it configured to receive company e-mail?


----------

